
Here Are the 13 Books I Recommend to Everyone on My Team - dcancel
https://seekingwisdom.io/here-are-the-13-books-i-recommend-to-everyone-on-my-team-8b331f93ca98#.sfy30v3hr
======
dcancel
Hey all,

I wrote this post last night after being asked by a few startup friends about
the topic.

Any great books you think I should add to the list?

David

